# What are good colleges for entomology?



## DannyH (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm 16 and an aspiring entomoligist. I was just wondering what schools I should be looking at if I want to major? My GPA is about a 2.5, and I haven't taken my SAT's yet, but asuming I do average, what would bo a good school to apply too? I would prefer a school in the northeast (or Hawaii) but I am willing to go anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## Mariemarie (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been looking for one too lol. Let me know if you find any~!


----------



## MrTrent (Jan 2, 2012)

I would think Clemson would be a good one. I know they have one of the largest collections.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends on where you are. The only respectable programs in California are in UCR and UCD.


----------



## Tenodera (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm looking at University of Florida, but Iowa State is one of the better ones in the less tropical regions. Texas A & M is widely said to be the best in the country.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jan 6, 2012)

Oregon State University (unless you want to see bugs outdoors while you're going to school)


----------



## DannyH (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Anyone have any other ideas? Maybe closer to New Jersey? Like I said, I don't really care too much about leaving home .


----------



## Midknight xrs (Jan 12, 2012)

Cornell has a really good university.  UCR and UCDavis in California are considered some of the leading entomology programs as well as Texas A&M.  For the most part, I would accomplish a biology degree and go post graduate to any of those universities.  I'm at cal poly pomona working on a plant science degree, using that as a spring board to get into a good post-grad program.  If you are young, try being away if it is financially possible.

Also, i believe there have been a few other discussions about this on the forums.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=260001
that should help a bit.


----------



## Espionage2501 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> Oregon State University (unless you want to see bugs outdoors while you're going to school)


After I complete my Bachelors of Biology at the University of Oregon I will be attending Oregon State University for their Entomology program. Plus, if your down with the outdoors. You can't go wrong with Oregon! Also I guess Washington State University may be a possibility.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Jan 17, 2012)

Davis or Riverside by far


----------



## jim777 (Jan 17, 2012)

Danny, if you are serious, please keep in mind that to make a decent living you will need to put in a great deal of hard work and really hit the books and learn the subject matter inside and out. I think your best option right now is to pull up that 2.5 you are currently rocking in HS. That very likely won't get you into a top tier program. If you really want a life long carrer in the sciences, then the "assuming I do average" MUST change ASAP to "assuming I really turn it around and ace the SATs and pull up my GPA.

I have a 16 year old daughter who's a HS junior who also wants a career in the sciences, and she cried for a few days when she got a B on a report card recently (her first ever non-A grade). You really, really need to show the colleges that you can and will put in the effort if you want to earn a possibly limited spot in a good program.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

The University of Illinois has an excellent entomology program:

http://www.life.illinois.edu/entomology/

I'll admit, as an alum of that school, I'm a bit biased


----------



## jake9134 (Jan 21, 2012)

Have to agree with Jim777 on this one, and even with with a higher GPA biology jobs are very hard to come by and they usually require a masters or years of experience to find one. I just graduated from college and plan on working at a convenience store until I can find the right grad school to go to, If I could do it again I would probably get a engineering or computer science degree.


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 21, 2012)

DannyH said:


> Hi, I'm 16 and an aspiring entomologist. I was just wondering what schools I should be looking at if I want to major? My GPA is about a 2.5


Don't let people discourage you! I had a lower GPA when I was in high school too! Honestly, that is why there are community colleges. I completed my Biology - Associates of Science at a community college and I graduated at the top of my class! I was then able to transfer to pretty much any university on the west coast. Also community colleges are cheaper, easier, and you get more one on one time with your professors. 


jim777 said:


> Danny, if you are serious, please keep in mind that to make a decent living you will need to put in a great deal of hard work and really hit the books and learn the subject matter inside and out.


Why else would you go to college? Just to go in debt? 


jim777 said:


> SATs.


Also, I always wish I had taken the SAT's but I never did. They aren't required for most community colleges! Community college = Reset button!


jim777 said:


> I have a 16 year old daughter who's a HS junior who also wants a career in the sciences, and she cried for a few days when she got a B on a report card recently (her first ever non-A grade).


I cried all winter break because I got a B in Calculus! 50% of the class failed, but I had to pay $500 to retake the class because I didn't get an A.

~Dano


----------



## chiluebi (Jan 24, 2012)

*Big Universities, Land Grant Institutions*

It depends on what kind of entomology you are interested in, but in general, large, Land Grant universities tend to be really good entomology schools.  Last I heard, NSF rated the number one entomology graduate school to be a tie between Illinois and California- Riverside.  Cornell has traditionally been one of the best, and Ohio State really made a great showing this year at the ESA Annual Meeting.  Michigan State, Texas A&M, and Florida all have great programs as well.

Personally, I did my undergrad at Illinois with a focus in entomology.  I have absolutely no complaints about the entomology program there, but be warned, it is not easy.  I worked my ass off just to get through it, and I had a 3.8 unweighted GPA in high school and a 32 ACT.  But I was able to research in a lab from freshman year on, publish and present some of my work, and the classes really make sure you're well-prepared.  If you're willing to bust your ass in undergrad, go for it.  If not, that's a lot of money to waste.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 24, 2012)

chiluebi said:


> Personally, I did my undergrad at Illinois with a focus in entomology.  I have absolutely no complaints about the entomology program there, but be warned, it is not easy.  I worked my ass off just to get through it, and I had a 3.8 unweighted GPA in high school and a 32 ACT.  But I was able to research in a lab from freshman year on, publish and present some of my work, and the classes really make sure you're well-prepared.  If you're willing to bust your ass in undergrad, go for it.  If not, that's a lot of money to waste.


The Illinois posse strikes again!  Nice to see a fellow alum on Arachnoboards


----------



## Vespula (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm a little bit biased here, but I have to say, Mississippi State University is pretty awesome for Entomology. There isn't an undergrad program (Which is a problem for me since I'm only a sophomore) but it's worth the time to wait. It's a good school, and the professors are pretty awesome. 

We run a BugCamp every year, and it's pretty sweet, too, I must say.


----------

